# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquete over Traditionele Chineze medicijnen en wellness services

## sansandra

Hallo iedereen!

Momenteel ben ik bezig met het schrijven van mijn afstudeer opdracht. Hierbij zou ik graag willen weten wat de algemene gedachtes en voorkeuren zijn van mensen over traditionele Chineze geneeskunde en algemene wellness diensten.

U zou me daarbij erg helpen als u deze enquete voor me zou willen invullen. Deze bestaat uit 16 vragen en zal ongeveer 5minuutjes van uw tijd innemen. Ter informatie, u mag deze enquete in het Engels, maar ook in het Nederlands, beantwoorden  :Smile: 

Alvast hartelijk dank voor uw medewerking en een hele fijne avond toegewenst! :Embarrassment: 

http://www.survio.com/survey/d/Q3N4G7H2G7T4J9K9D

----------

